# Who is craig seger?



## FutureDraftPick

I think it's his name.

Reggie Miller said the guy inaccurately reported Miller would retire at the end of the year.


----------



## Pacers Fan

> Originally posted by <b>FutureDraftPick</b>!
> I think it's his name.
> 
> Reggie Miller said the guy inaccurately reported Miller would retire at the end of the year.


The guy has a reputation for reporting false rumors. Though Reggie may retire this year, it's certainly not a fact. If he can still score 30 in games, he can still play.


----------

